# New Sneak Boat Prototype- Finished!



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey guys, thought I'd share some photos of my new sneak boat design that I've been working on. I wanted to design a boat that would be as low profile as possible while still being able to run a mud motor and carry a decent amount of gear. Ideally it will be a boat for one hunter and a dog but I think that she will carry 2 hunters, dog and gear no problem. She measures 12'9 on the deck by 56" wide at the widepoint, with a 48" transom. This prototype has a layer of kevlar on the hull bottom and sides for breaking ice. I will be putting a 14hp surface drive on her to start but she will also be capable of running a longtail or outboard. Let me know what you guys think!




























http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq246/Pumpgunner/Sneakboat%20Build/****pitRear.jpg



















I would have had her finished last week but sometimes you have to rearrange your priorities-


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Love the last pic!!!! good looking sneak boat... very tight and sharp looking!!!!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Cody, you do awesome work. I can't wait to see how it works for you.


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Fiberglass? Looks good


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You do an awesome job building boats. That looks great!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Really nice.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, I will post some more when I get her out for a test run.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

You really shoulda made a video series out of this. I would have loved to have seen the start to finish process. Great job! hope she treats ya well.


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome design!


----------



## yakattack (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks awesome. I'd love to see how you made it and the process you used. Did you buy some plans or just figure it out on your own? Either way, great job!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Yakattack-this boat is my own design. I didn't document this build as well as others that I have done, but for you guys that are interested in the construction process I have a slideshow of another boat that I built this summer posted here:
http://s452.photobucket.com/albums/qq24 ... I%20build/
I think that you have to click "view as slideshow" for it to work.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job, good work.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Awsome work!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

You got skills like numb chuck skills, bow hunting skills and boat building skills. :razz:


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> You got skills like numb chuck skills, bow hunting skills and boat building skills. :razz:


Ha, that's awesome! Maybe I'll finally start getting all the chicks..... :mrgreen:


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey would you ever consider making one longer between 14-16' or is the 12' the magic number when it comes to these boats?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Bearhntr, this design can be adapted to anywhere between 12-16', any bigger than that and I think it starts to lose some of the advantage from a concealability standpoint. I have built a 14'3" boat that's a really similar design and it seems like just about the right size for 2 guys, dog, and a lot of gear.


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Pumpgunner I have seen a lot of sneak boats all over the web and yours by far are the best looking I have seen.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you sir.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Dang dude thats bad a$$


----------

